# Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL



## Walleyehunter69 (19. Oktober 2007)

Möchte Euch mal mein Hausgewässer vorstellen, den Rhederlaag in den Niederlanden. Der See ist durch Sand- und Kiesgewinnung entstanden und hat Verbindung zur Ijssel. Die Größe des Sees beträgt zur Zeit 580 ha, wird aber noch größer, bagger bagger bagger. Am See gibt es 3 Campingplätze und 5 Yachthäfen sowie eine sehr gute öffentliche Trailerstelle für Boote Nutzung und Parkgebühr in der Saison 1.05.-31.09. 6,--Euro für den ganzen Tag. Frische Köder und Erlaubnisscheine erhält man bei der Zeijlmakerij Künne in Lathum oder im Baumarkt in Giesbeek. Ebenfalls gibt es einen Wassersportladen in Lathum, dort gibt es alles rund um´s Boot und den Außenborder. Das Revier erreicht man über die Autobahn A3 Grenzübergang Emmerich Elten Richtung Arnheim. An der Abfahrt Westervoort ist das Revier als Erholungsgebiet ausgeschildert. Die Autobahn endet an der Abfahrtsampel, dort rechts ab und noch ca. 5km bis Lathum. Teile des Sees sind dann links zu sehen. Im See befinden sich Inseln auf denen auch angelegt werden darf. Durchschnittstiefe 10-12m aber auch Stellen bis 27m. Guter Zanderbestand. Habe selbst dort schon 20pfünder gefangen!! Viele nützliche Informationen über das Gewässer auf www.Rhederlaag.nl


----------



## frank.speichert (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Hallo lieber Angelfreund,

habe Deinen Beitrag im Forum zu vorgenanntem Gewässer gefunden.

Wo liegen die Jahresscheine oder Tageskarten preislich.

Sind die genannten Bezugsquellen der Angelscheine noch aktuell?

Gibt es einen Verein den man beitreten könnte?

Gruss aus dem schönen Rheinland

Frank


----------



## bigpillath (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

wollen die tage das erste mal auf dem rhederlaag fischen hat wer vlt nützliche gps infos wo fisch ist,ist ziemlich groß der see??


----------



## link (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Auf dem Gewässer wird regelmaßig Kontroliert also achtet darauf das ihr falls ihr vom Boot aus Angelt eure Schwimmwesten, Feuerlöscher undsoweiter mithabt und haltet euch an das Geschwindigkeitslimmit.
Auf VISPLANER.NL könnt ihr euch alle infos holen.
mfg LINK


----------



## helgen (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Schöne Vorstellung von Dir finde ich echt klasse ist vielleicht eine Reise wert.


----------



## schmitzi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Ich würde dort auch gerne einmal mein Glück vom Boot aus probieren. Ich finde es allerdings sehr undurchsichtig. Wo ist angeln erlaubt, was ist erlaubt, u.s.w. Wo kann man weitere Infos finden?


----------



## LeoDerEmsKenner (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

das hört sich ja nach einem klasse gewässer an. zumal es nicht allzu weit weg ist.
kann mir denn jemand auskunft darüber geben, wie dort der hechtbestand ist?
und habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die benutzung von einem boot täglich 6 euro kostet?
kann man das boot dann irgendwo anlegen, oder muss das wieder raus?
Grüße, Leo


----------



## Bootsrookie (11. November 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre sind da gar keine Fische drinn #q


----------



## zanderzone (30. November 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Mag dieses Gewässer auch nicht! Gibt auf jeden Fall bessere!!!


----------



## Der Troll (30. November 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Mag dieses Gewässer auch nicht! Gibt auf jeden Fall bessere!!!



zum Beispiel ??????  #c;+


----------



## zanderzone (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



Der Troll schrieb:


> zum Beispiel ??????  #c;+



So blöd bin ich auch nicht ;-):vik::vik:

ABER die grossen kann ich Dir ja nennen:
Gooimeer
Nordseekanal
Haringvliet
etc.|supergri|supergri

Wahrscheinlich jedes ist besser!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So blöd bin ich auch nicht ;-):vik::vik:
> 
> ABER die grossen kann ich Dir ja nennen:
> Gooimeer
> ...


 Aber auch da muß man sich ein bisschen auskennen.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Hallo!

Der Rhederlaag hat genug Fisch, man muß halt was können!
Mein Vater hat in 2011 allein 2 Hechte über 1 m auf die Schuppen gelegt. Man muß sich den Fisch dort e r a r b e i t e n!

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69
#h


----------



## zorra (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Beim fischen arbeiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gr.zorra|muahah:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat in 2011 allein 2 Hechte über 1 m auf die
> #h



Also doch ein schlechtes Gewässer...:m
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> ....., man muß halt was können!



Das könnte natürlich der Grund sein warum ich das eine mal wo ich da war nichts gefangen habe....|kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Ne Tommi, das lag am Bootsführer. DER kann nix. Deswegen hattest Du nix gefangen. Ich denke das die Fische da sehr standort treu sind. Wenn man die GPS Punkte hat kann man die auf gezielt beangeln.

So hatte ich das erlebniss das wir in zwei Stunden ein Glasuge hatten und ein Member hier aus dem Board angefahren kam, eine bestimmte Stelle angefahren und zack waren die Ruten gleich drei mal krumm. Bei -2Grad und zwei Stundnen bei Ostwind gezuppel echt Ätzend.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ne Tommi, das lag am Bootsführer. DER kann nix. .



Der hatte aber zumindest einen Riesen Barsch....:m


----------



## Tim78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

@Jochen ich glaub die kenne ich 
Das Problem ist genau das gegenteil man muß sie jeden Tag neu suchen.Wenn man da keine Rutine mit seinem Echolot hat und nicht genug Strecke macht bleibt man ehr schneider dort.
Es ist halt ein großes Gewässer mit einem guten Bestand guter Fische die einem dank der Tiefe und Gewässerstruktur halt nicht ans Gummi springen sondern je nach Wetter,extrem ihre Standplätze wechseln.
Wir haben oft erlebt wie die Zander ihre Standplätze von einem Tag zum anderen um mehr als 6m verlaßen -Sprich Freitags noch auf 16-18m gefangen und Samstags auf 8-10m oder flacher .
Auserdem gibt es ein Wanderverhalten zu beobachten ,.....
Möchte jetzt aber nicht zuviel verraten ....
Hoffe man trifft sich maln wieder auf dem Wasser|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @Jochen
> Hoffe man trifft sich maln wieder auf dem Wasser|wavey:



Tim, bestimmt. Wenn mich das Wetter und die Arbeit lassen.|wavey:


----------



## Kark (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Ich krame mal den alten Thread hervor für eine Info von den Rhederlaag Experten.

Wie sieht es eigentlich zu der aktuellen Jahreszeit mit den Möglichkeiten der vertikalen Zanderfänge auf dem See aus?
Befindet sich jetzt der Großteil der Zander im Fluss oder ist die Fluktuation jetzt am Rhederlaag nicht so groß?

Das es im Herbst und insb. im Winter ein gutes Gewässer ist ist bekannt - leider habe ich keine Sommererfahrung auf dem See.

Morgen geht es dort hin zum Vertikalfischen und ein wenig schleppen. Zu viel kostbare Zeit auf dem See zu vergeuden wenn sich fast alles auf der Ijssel abspielt sollte möglichst vermieden werden.

Gruß,

Kark


----------



## zanderzone (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Ich glaube du hast auf der Ijssel mehr Chancen, aber auch bei dem momentanen Wasserstand nicht einfach. Aber da du ja da warst, kannst bestimmt berichten ;-)


----------



## Kark (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Naja, auf der Ijssel in der Nähe war jede der Minibuhnen mit Friedfischanglern besetzt.  Angeln quasi unmöglich. 
Auf dem See gab es ganz früh morgens einen Zander von ca 45cm. Irgendwann war so ein mega Betrieb auf dem See... Kein Wunder bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und fast 30 Grad. 
Gibt wohl definitiv besseres Zanderwetter und bessere Jahreszeiten für den Rhederlaag. 
Ijssel ist mit der sehr starken Strömung und den winzigen Buhnen auch nicht das ideale Gewässer zum vertikalen - zumindest im direkten Nahbereich. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcello88 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Hey Jungs - mein Kumpel und ich haben auch vor jetzt am Samstag mal zum Rhederlaag zu fahren.

Leider waren wir dort noch nie. Deshalb habe ich einige Fragen.
Geangelt werden soll vom Boot aus mit einem 6 PS Motor.

Welche Vorschriften muss ich einhalten um mit dem Boot dort zu angeln ? Ich habe gelesen das die kontrollieren. Feuerlöscher etc?!

Da wir am Samstag morgen dahin fahren wollen brauchen wir ja eine Tageskarte. Wo kann man diese dort erwerben ? Gibt es da einen Laden der auch schon früher auf macht ? Oder besteht gar die Möglichkeit von Deutschland aus die Karten zu bestellen oder zu kaufen ?

Über hilfreiche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## fischhändler (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

ruf mal bei german tackle an, die verkaufen karten
weitere Infos gerne per PM o 01722511679 ab 20 uhr


----------



## Marcello88 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Wo ist German fackle ?


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Wo ist German fackle ?



Klick


----------



## Marcello88 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Danke ... Leider liegt der Laden nicht auf dem Weg zum Rhederlaag


----------



## zorra (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Danke ... Leider liegt der Laden nicht auf dem Weg zum Rhederlaag


...ruf mal beim HSV-Giesbeek an vielleicht haben die sowat die liegen am Laag.
gr.zorra


----------



## Marcello88 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Danke


----------



## fischhändler (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

gib doch bitte die nummer von hsv giesbeek durch


----------



## zorra (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



fischhändler schrieb:


> gib doch bitte die nummer von hsv giesbeek durch


 ...Googel HSV-Giesbeck eingeben..dann auf Contakt...Mail schreiben...die können auch Deutsch...ich weiss aber nicht ob es Tageskaten gibt da ich den Vispas habe.
gr.zorra


----------



## Chris1711 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Direkt an Trailerstelle am laag ist ne Touristen Information. Dort gibt es Tageskarten ab Ca. Acht Uhr jedenfalls habe ich letztes Jahr dort eine gekauft


----------



## RheinTim (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Moin, gibt es an der Ijssel noch andere Slipstellen außer am Rhederlaag?


----------



## zorra (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*



RheinTim schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es an der Ijssel noch andere Slipstellen außer am Rhederlaag?


...die alten Slippen Wie Velp,Westervoort und Dieren sind zu...neben der Brücke auf der anderen Seite von Doesburg an der Brücke soll es eine geben die kenne ich aber nicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässervorstellung Rhederlaag NL*

Gestern erst mal dort gewesen . Leider keinen Erfolg. Es lief für mich sehr sehr schlecht. Bis auf einen abreißer war sonst nichts zu holen. 

Aktuell kostet dort slippen und parken 8€ . In Kleingeld !


----------

